# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Keto jane 5 politikanet me te bukura shqiptare.

## benseven11

Gazeta kosovare Zëri ka paraqitur një renditje, të atyre që sipas saj janë pesë politikanet më të bukura shqiptare.

Lista renditet nga ish-sfidantja e Vangjush Dakos për bashkinë e Durrësit, demokratja Grida Duma.

Pas saj vijnë disa kolege socialiste.

Nuk mungon në listë edhe Jorida Tabaku, ish-nënkryetare e bashkisë dhe aktualisht deputete e PD-së.

Ja cilat janë ato më konkretisht:

Grida Duma, ish.zv-ministre e Integrimit Europian

-------

Esmeralda Shkjau, deputete e PS


-------

Jorida Tabaku, deputete e PD

----------


## benseven11

Olta Xhaçka, deputete e PS

--------

Anila Agalliu, deputete e PS


zeri.info

----------

Erli2 (15-09-2015)

----------


## busavata

te gjitha te bukura por jo si Atifete Jahjaga ..

----------

Erli2 (15-09-2015)

----------


## Neteorm

Me e mira Laura Vorpsi!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Erli2 (15-09-2015),pranvera bica (29-08-2015)

----------


## Sayan2003

> Anila Agalliu, deputete e PS
> 
> 
> zeri.info


Kush osht ai i marum qe osht lodh me gjet ket femer? Monika Kryemadhi ja merr n'kthes ksaj  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Erli2 (15-09-2015)

----------


## pranvera bica

Deputetet e PS-se qenkan me te bukura ,ua marrkan ne kthese atyre te PD-se!

----------


## Darius

Si mund t'i thuash femer e bukur Esmeralda Shkjaut dhe Anila Agalliut? Tani pa ofenduar asnje nga keto femra por keto nuk mund te konsiderohen te bukura.

Laura Vorpsi po qe ka nje simetri fantastike te fytyres. Sikur te kishte lekuren e mire, kjo femer do ishte yll.

----------

Erli2 (15-09-2015),pranvera bica (29-08-2015)

----------


## mia@

Darius edhe bukuria eshte me shkalle.  :perqeshje:  Laura eshte me e bukura. 
Megjithese per mua Anila nuk hyn te politikanet me te bukura, apo te bukura. Esmeralda duket embel. Simpatike.  Ne foto te pakten. Nuk e njoh.
Grida, Laura dhe Olta jane goxha te paraqitshme.

----------

Erli2 (15-09-2015),pranvera bica (29-08-2015)

----------


## Darius

Nese termi i perdorur do ishte, terheqese, atehere po! Mund te bija dakort qe jane terheqese por te konsiderosh dike te bukur eshte shkalle superiore. Dhe ato dy emra qe permenda nuk jane fare afer te qenit te bukura.

----------

Erli2 (15-09-2015)

----------


## PINK

Po ca pret nga gazeta kosovare zeri aman. Mbylli syte Darius. Lol. Grida dhe Laura jane simpatike.

----------

Erli2 (15-09-2015)

----------


## Ingenuous

E bukura eshte pa dyshim subjektive, dikush  per syte e mi eshte e bukur, per dike tjeter nuk eshte e tille.
Gjithsesi, femra me e bukur ne politiken shqiptare, per mua, mbetet Rajmonda Bulku.

----------

pranvera bica (29-08-2015),sirena_adria (01-09-2015)

----------


## pranvera bica

> E bukura eshte pa dyshim subjektive, dikush  per syte e mi eshte e bukur, per dike tjeter nuk eshte e tille.
> Gjithsesi, femra me e bukur ne politiken shqiptare, per mua, mbetet Rajmonda Bulku.


Vetem te dobesohej pak dhe vertet me e bukura eshte!

----------


## Vinjol

Habitem????  me  kto  krahasime 

* PO  ZGJUARSINE KUSH E  K  NGA ATO * 


NORMALISHT  PER POPULLIN  BEHET  FJALE   se  per  vete  e  kane  deri sa kane arritur  deri  aty ku jane  sot

----------


## xhori

kjo anila eshte pllazem fare, paska shije  ky qe paska ber perzgjedhjet

----------


## Helikranon

Bukuria varet nga syte qe e shikojne. :Mos:  :Mos:

----------


## Ciarli

Bukuria eshte magjistare e vjeter, shoqja e Zotit dhe di ku e hedh faren e parfumit te saj!

----------

